# Jayden Robert - 11.07.08 - 4:50am - 6lb 12oz



## Jayden'sMummy

So here my birth story 

Got induced at 9:30am and start getting contractions about an hour later an at first they were controllable but then i NEEDED gas an air! lasted on that for a couple of hours until my waters broke and then things got mad! an i had to have some needle in my leg twice (can't remember which one though!) 

Well this is were it got weird because after that everything was a total blur an i looked down at my hand an seen drips coming out of me an asked me mum what it was..until i realized they had given me the epidural .. which i so didn't want :dohh: 

Pushing time - oh my god i thought i was going to die while all the midwife was bothered about was what colour hair he had so she was wetting his head as he was coming out so she could see! well everyone thought that was so funny (by this point i was so not laughing!) So after 1 hour of intense pushing out popped by my little angel!

Baby is doing great apart from having clickey hips and something wrong with his left ear so he needs to go to hospital for check ups and scans. 

Me, well i ended up losing so much blood i had to have a blood transfusion and was still losing clots but now after 4 drips, 8 blood tests and tablets and medicines my blood count is on the up. 

So glad to be home an he is so quiet an hardly ever cries (unless hes getting his bum done) i'm over the moon with my little man, he is so worth all the trouble an pain :D


----------



## ~KACI~

Congrats hun he's beautiful, bet your glad to be home x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Yeh! :D an hes so settled already x


----------



## Charlotte-j

aww so gorgeous :)

:hug:


----------



## ~KACI~

Bless makes me feel all broody, shame about the epidural but you can do it au naturale nxt time!! x


----------



## Younglutonmum

This has got to be the most anticipated birth story of the year!!

So so proud of you Rach!! He's absolutley beautiful!!

Congratulations

:hug:


----------



## Serene123

So cute!


----------



## leedsforever

congratulations hunni :):)


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations sweetie!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Rach he is absolutely gorgeous, one of the cutest babies I've ever seen, congrats and well done


----------



## Jemma_x

Congratulations..hes so cute x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

~KACI~ said:


> Bless makes me feel all broody, shame about the epidural but you can do it au naturale *nxt time!*! x

I don't think so haha! x


----------



## ~KACI~

Thought you'd say something along those lines!! You need to change your msg your not a mummy to be anymore!!


----------



## sam's mum

Congratulations!! Such a gorgeous, gorgeous little man! I love the way he's linking his fingers in that second pic...properly chilled out :D

So glad you're ok and hope all his check ups at the hospital go well :hugs: x x


----------



## Lizziepots

Congrats and well done on making it through the waiting! He's lovely xx


----------



## lillysmum

congratulations he is gorgeous


----------



## bluebell

Congratulations Rachel!! He's gorgeous :cloud9:

xx


----------



## ~ Vicky ~

Congratulations Rach! You've done so well and must be so proud of Jayden, he's gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## stefb

congrats hun hes gorgeous


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Was labouring for 8 hours 

Got 4 stitches because i had to be cut an i got a graze

few little things 4got to mention x


----------



## Emma_x

Congratulations hes so cute x


----------



## Uvlollypop

congrats hun!


----------



## lfc_sarah

OMG BABE! 

He's gorgeous 

How u feeling? xxxx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Feelin bit better today x


----------



## charveyron

Oh he's gorgeous!! Congratulations :blue:


----------



## miel

he is sooooooooo handsome !!!
congrats to you !!!!


----------



## welshcakes79

ahhh well done you, he is bloody gorgeous hun..:hugs: XXX


----------



## Samantha675

congrats hun, he is lovely. the 2nd is great, he is like ' ok I'm here, it's cool.'


----------



## Suz

Jayden is so cute! Congrats hun! :hugs:


----------



## lynz

congrats rach gorgeous pics


----------



## kelly86

congrats rach he is lovely bet he was worth the pain :))


----------



## Abbys_Mummy

Oh darlin he is gorgeous you should be so proud you did a great job.


----------



## Lyrah

Oh hun he's beautiful!!!

Congratulations and well done mummy!!!

:hugs:


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations Mommy! He is absolutely adorable! :hugs:


----------



## mBLACK

Congratulations mama!;) He's beautiful.


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Grats darlin, he is adorable xXx


----------



## Capuru

OMG He's gorgeous!!!:dance: I've been waiting for ever for little Jayden to be here:happydance: Congrats:hugs: You must be relieved that the wait is over, lol you were going through such a rough time, hope all is well with you and your little man:hug:


----------



## clairebear

CONGRATS HUN!!!!!!
he is so cute love the second pic with him crossing his hands so cute.

sorry to hear u had a bad time after the birth but pleased ur on the mend well done xxxx


----------



## CK Too

Congratulations and well done. He´s a proper cutie x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

well dun hunni. im so proud of you sweetheart. and that lil man of yours is absolutly gawjuss he is so beautiful. i bet your one prud mummy. and hey lil jayden welcome to the worl we hve been all waiting a loong time to meet you we thought you were never going to come out he he:hugs:
xx


----------



## smartie

congratulations on the safe arrival of Jayden!


----------



## luvbunsazzle

He is gorgeous hun.


----------



## cherylanne

been looking for this, congratulation Mummy!!! He is a beautiful little man.

Well done you


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Congratulations he's gorg! xXx


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations hun. Jayden is gorgeous.


----------



## Rachiebaby24

Congratulations!!!!!! x


----------



## Ema

Congrats he is adorable XxxX


----------



## AppleBlossom

aww hun he's gorgeous, well done you!


----------



## Frankie

hes gorgeous x


----------



## ashleigh2188

been lookin on here for this.....well done you he is gorgeous!!!!!!! sorry to hear you were so unwell, but glad your on t mend.Hope all Jayden's appointments go well at the hospital xxx


----------



## isil

He's absolutely gorgeous! It makes me want to cry just looking at him! (and completely makes me jealous and want mine now!) Glad you're feeling better. Congratulations x


----------



## wilbrabeany

Ahh hes is lovely how big was he?


----------



## gde78

What a cutey!


----------



## babe2ooo

awwwwww hes so sweet


----------



## SpecialGift89

Congrats on the birth of your son! He is beautiful and I love the stripped blue and white outfit. I hope all goes well at the hospital and glad your on the mend too. x


----------



## xarlenex

Congratulations :happydance:

He looks big for 6lb 12oz!! Glad hes here safe and well, and happy your better now too xx :D


----------



## Lynxylaydee1

aww well done you!! he's a smasher!! makes it all worth the while, hoping for a little one even more now!!! haha best wishes to you both! Amy-Lou xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Congrats rach, he's gorgeous! :D


----------



## Farie

He's beautiful


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations Rachel! He is absolutly gorgeous! :D


----------



## babymello

Congratulations! Rachel

Many more blessings to come.

Take care of him.

Mello


----------



## Blob

Ahhhhh he is so so so cute :hugs: I totally love his babygrow in the last photo he is totally adorable. Congrats!!! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Donna79x

He is gorgggg... glad to hear you are both home n wellxx


----------



## carries

Congrats Rach!!!!


----------



## Sarah_16x

arwwwww rachel he is gorgeous xx


----------



## x-amy-x

congrats hun, he is gorgeous. Glad you are getting better

xx


----------



## Louby

congratulations!

can i ask what hospital you gave birth in? Im from the wirral and have initially said arrowe park over here but they said i can change to the womens if i want, im undecided x


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done :D hes a right lil cutie xx


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

Louby said:


> congratulations!
> 
> can i ask what hospital you gave birth in? Im from the wirral and have initially said arrowe park over here but they said i can change to the womens if i want, im undecided x

DO NOT go the womans. i would say your better of in your hospital, i had a rough time in there. xx


----------



## Christine33

gorgeous little baby you have there! see it was all worth it! my turn soon :happydance: :happydance: 
been put on medication for my blood pressure! (bet you don't miss those days). 

you take care and be proud!

:hug: :hug: :hug:

Christine
XXXX


----------



## bambikate

congrats hun he is beautiful x x


----------



## Louby

Rachel16+Bump said:


> Louby said:
> 
> 
> congratulations!
> 
> can i ask what hospital you gave birth in? Im from the wirral and have initially said arrowe park over here but they said i can change to the womens if i want, im undecided x
> 
> DO NOT go the womans. i would say your better of in your hospital, i had a rough time in there. xxClick to expand...


oooo doesnt sound too good

thanks hunny, hope your ok xx


----------



## mizzi

awwww gorgeous :hugs: congrats hunni


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

he is absolutly gorgeous hun..
congrats 
xxxx


----------



## ColtonsMom

Congrats! He is beautiful! Hope you are doing good! I know how it is with the blood.. I lost alot and had to be given 2 pints, they made me stay in the hospital like two extra days! It sucked, so I know it must have sucked for you aswell.


----------



## Iwantone!!!

congrates babe xxx


----------



## akamummy

YAY! COngrats babe! You did a great job!!! Now the hard work starts :winkwink: hehehe!
Good on you Darl! He is a love...great name too! My son (2) is called Jayden!


----------



## Lauz_1601

aww he is gorgeous hunny.congratulations xxx


----------



## bigbelly2

so glad you have your little man at last...what are they doing about his hips? i have a congenital hip displacement so they were hot on checking tommys, they think he has a clicky left hip so we are going for an ultrasound on aug 1st to check, all his creases and folds in his skin on his hip and knees are symetrical though so thats a good sign, have you spoken to people about it at all, mine were left for 18 months undetected so i have had to go through a hell of a lot of surgery...make sure they do all the checks and if so starte treatment now, its normally double nappies for a while

h x


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

bigbelly2 said:


> so glad you have your little man at last...what are they doing about his hips? i have a congenital hip displacement so they were hot on checking tommys, they think he has a clicky left hip so we are going for an ultrasound on aug 1st to check, all his creases and folds in his skin on his hip and knees are symetrical though so thats a good sign, have you spoken to people about it at all, mine were left for 18 months undetected so i have had to go through a hell of a lot of surgery...make sure they do all the checks and if so starte treatment now, its normally double nappies for a while
> 
> h x

I should be getting his appointments through any time now [hopefully]. I haven't spoken to anyone about it because i wouldn't know were to start, its all so confusing :dohh:. Just praying he won't be in any pain, bless the little man :( xxx


----------



## Mummy2Many

Congratulations!! He's so beautiful :) :hugs:


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations on the arrival of your gorgeous little man!! Wll done hun! 
xx


----------



## kookie

congrats


----------



## emma_27

Congratulations :)


----------



## Belle

Congrats honey! he's beautiful!! xx


----------



## Ell.Bishh

Aww Rachel he is so gorgeous!
Hope you's are doing well
Congratulations and Welldone 

xx


----------



## Jenelle

CONGRATULATIONS Hun he is gorgeous!!! :hugs:


----------



## Emmea12uk

he chose 4am to finally come out too!! he is beautiful! congrats to you! it is all finally over! well done!


----------



## angie0235

congratulations Rachel. gorgoeus pics. well done


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg182/LazerFlash/congratulations_blue_rainbow.gif

He is adorable. Sorry you had a rough time after the birth :hug:


----------



## alyxzandra

I just got around to reading the birth stories...did not want to get scared...but, you made it through...and congrats!


----------



## charliebear

Congratulations. x


----------



## Chris77

He's beautiful. Congratulations!


----------

